# GTR - GTI Energy



## Trader Paul (9 August 2007)

Hi folks,

GTR ... will probably be as fast as it's 4-wheeled
namesake, off the starting grid ... looking good, 
with a strong positive time cycle in play ... 

..... it should come out of the box strongly and
would not be surprised to see some positive news 
released on the first day ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## System (26 June 2020)

GTR's early move to USA uranium puts it ahead of the pack


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2020)

System said:


> GTR's early move to USA uranium puts it ahead of the pack



did anyone notice this story/ link in the RH of ASF's home page? It is _Sponsored Content; _at the very least, a click will help Joe


> GTi Resources (ASX: GTR) first came to investors’ attention in April this year, following the announcement that it was in possession of a number of past producing uranium and vanadium properties located in Utah, USA and would start its maiden drill program at the highly prospective Jeffrey Project. In March/April, this company was an unknown microcap stock priced below 1c, but with momentum in the story over May, the company’s share price ran to over 5 cents. It has since retreated to 2.7 cents. However the company’s project is more advanced than back in May and could now be on the cusp of a potential re-rate on the back of drill results which are just days away.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 June 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> did anyone notice this story/ link in the RH of ASF's home page? It is _Sponsored Content; _at the very least, a click will help Joe



Yes.
Might pay more attention to the sponsored articles going by today's performance.
Will probably be my entry for the July comp, unless Thor jumps tomorrow.
Can't help but think will it tank, or is this the start of a fashionable trend?


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

ASX announced on 25 June.
Highlights 
 Maiden drill campaign at the Jeffrey project successfully concluded on schedule.   
 A total of 12 shallow diamond core drill holes completed. 
 eU3O8 downhole gamma assay results expected within 10 days.   
 Drill core analysis and sample preparation underway with uranium and vanadium 
laboratory assay results expected by mid‐August. 
 6 additional historical drill holes located and logged.

My entry to July comp.
A sinker or a bouncer. A big bowl of wait and see now.
Big potential either way.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

Announced this morning.
1 July 2020
ASX Compliance Pty Ltd
Level 40, Central Park
152-158 St Georges Tce
Perth WA 6000
Request for Trading Halt (2+2)
GTI Resources Limited (GTI or the Company) hereby requests a trading halt pending release  
of an announcement regarding a potential acquisition to expand the strike of the Company’s  
existing prospectivity and a capital raising.
The Company requests two consecutive “back to back” trading halts of two days each for the  
purpose of considering, planning and executing the capital raising, which will remain in place  
until not later than the commencement of trading on Tuesday, 7 July 2020.


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> trading halt pending release
> of an announcement regarding a potential acquisition to expand the strike of the Company’s
> existing prospectivety and a capital raising.




Its a tricky one.  They are announcing a Cap raise and also expecting latest assay results by mid August.

The timing of one against the other will be interesting.  Dare I say a "frugal" each way bet by Management


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

With the rise over the last few days, the SPP price would have to be lower than current price (guessing), so would investors be keen to keep the price up there?
Would hazard a guess the news will be good to throw the spp into the mix. Will be interesting to see if it's for sophisticates only... either way, doesn't affect me apart from the July comp.


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> ... either way, doesn't affect me apart from the July comp.




All good. I thought you might have owned a few as well. 

Just a guess but I'd say they will raise cash around 2.4-2.5 cents (around the low of the last dip).  How the SP behaves is often a lottery, unless of course the heavyweights have an agenda


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

Check out this agenda @barney

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/ath-alterity-therapeutics.8132/page-2

B, Are you holding some GTR ?


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Check out this agenda @barney




Agenda indeed!

Those gyrations on ATH bring back bad memories when I was holding a lot of moolar on a Spec which went the exact opposite  .... The bad old days! 

Still here to tell the tale however

ps Not holding any GTR


----------



## frugal.rock (25 July 2020)

Looking for a run after the funds raising close near EOM July.
A dart throw again for the monthly comp. Not held.
A far cast or a cast far or a fast car?


----------



## Beaches (25 July 2020)

Share price was sitting around 2.6c during the last week of June. Price was pumped up to 3.4c on 30 June and the next day entered a trading halt to announce a capital raising at 3c. In addition to the capital raising, they announced a SPP offering current shareholders up to $30,000 worth of shares at 3c a share. Share price dropped from 3.4c to 3c

On 7 July the company announced it had acquired an adjacent lease for its uranium prospect in the US. Then on 9 July released an announcement about an aerial survey at their Niagara gold tenement in WA.

The share price continued to drop and finished at 2.5c on 14 July. They released more announcements about the Niagara gold tenement in WA on 15 and 20 July and an announcement of old historical data for the uranium project on 22 July. Share price has slowly crept back up to 3c as of yesterday.

SPP is underwritten by CPS Capital Group and it’s looking like they might have to work to earn their underwriting fee on this one. SPP closes on Tuesday 28 July, so will be interesting to see if they release further information on Monday or Tuesday to try to keep the price up, or just cross their fingers and hope.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2020)

28 July 2020
Extension of Closing Date for Share Purchase Plan
GTI Resources Ltd (ASX: GTR) (Company) wishes to advise that the closing date for its Share  
Purchase Plan (SPP) has been extended to 5:00pm (WST) on Friday, 21 August 2020 from the  
previous closing date of Tuesday, 28 July 2020.

August competition entry. 
If all goes well, the SP will rise above $0.03 (SPP price) before the SPP closes. 
Happy to see the price dive for my competition re-entry, however, holders need to be patient.
Not holding. 
Decided to hold THR instead (Thor Mining, also listed on AIM) which seems to be working out.
Cheers.


----------



## Beaches (3 August 2020)

Looks like opening at 2.7c today, well below the SPP of 3.0c.
Management (possibly at the prompting of the underwriters), have extended the closing date for the SPP by 3 weeks. The acceptances of the offer are clearly disappointing and the underwriters may be looking at having to pick up a substantial amount of shortfall.

On the bright side, management have shown to date they are prepared to promote the price with multiple announcements and will likely pull out any stops left to drag the price up to the SPP offer of 3.0c.
Possible play could be to look for an entry around 2.6c and sell into any strength towards the 3.0c SPP offer before the closing date in 3 weeks.

After the SPP closes on 21st, will likely see further weakness until there is some substantial news to release and the shortfall is unloaded by the underwriters.


----------



## System (30 September 2020)

GTI Resources' gold project moves ahead of schedule


----------



## System (1 June 2022)

On June 1st, 2022, GTI Resources Ltd changed its name to GTI Energy Ltd.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

Highlights: 
• New name reflects GTI’s focus on defining & developing economic ISR uranium resources  to supply the world’s largest fleet of nuclear power plants in the US  
• GTI is positioned for the US uranium mining industry’s renaissance and is part of Wyoming’s next wave of ISR uranium developers 

 New URL:  https://www.gtienergy.com.au/


----------



## bux2000 (31 July 2022)

I have picked GTR this month as I have a taste for uranium









						Gti Resources Ltd (ASX:GTR) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s GTR share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




bux


----------



## bux2000 (31 August 2022)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> GTR ... will probably be as fast as it's 4-wheeled
> namesake, off the starting grid ... looking good,
> ...




The quote above comes from trader Paul who started this thread in August 2017.......I never had the pleasure of meeting Trader Paul

"The Distance Between Your Dreams And Reality Is Called Action". ..............Take your Marks

bux


----------

